# Spotted Python with split skin.



## Gabrielle04 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi we have a Spotted Pyhton approximately 2 1/2 years old. We have been feeding him frozen mice from a local provider.
He hasn't eaten for over a month. He has been drinking water. As he hasn't been active for a while we decided to get him out. We discovered a split 
in his skin approximately 5cm long exposing the flesh underneath. He has been hiding under a heat mat all winter. Any suggestions would be very welcome.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 29, 2016)

As the wound is (i'm assuming) open a vet visit might be called for. A 5cm 'split' as you say is fairly large.
However you could start by cleaning the wound with betadine.

Question is how did this happen?
Even if this heals on it's own or with the vets assistance if you don't find the cause its likely to re-occur.
Look long and hard at the enclosure looking for potential causes. Could it be a burn from the heat mat or is there anything sharp in the enclosure?
A pic of the wound may help someone to give you an idea of the cause.


----------



## Gabrielle04 (Sep 29, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> As the wound is (i'm assuming) open a vet visit might be called for. A 5cm 'split' as you say is fairly large.
> However you could start by cleaning the wound with betadine.
> 
> Question is how did this happen?
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Scales is hiding now in Log. I will get a photo when he comes out. There are several things in enclosure that could cause a tear ie
old tree log, large rock and stone? I read somewhere that it could be related to consumption of a larger meal. We did increase the size of mice just prior to the appearance of the spilt.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 29, 2016)

I wouldn't think feeding a mouse would cause something like this to an older animal but I have been wrong before.
If the rock has sharp edges it could be the cause. Could be that he got stuck against some object after his last feed.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 3, 2016)

Have a look inside the log and see if the hollowing was made by termites, quite often these type of hollows have very sharp edges around the individual holes when they are split inside, we had the same problem with our big intergrade girl when she was a yearling and we found these hole edges were like razors.
As [MENTION=32852]Pauls_Pythons[/MENTION] suggested put some betidine on the cut and get your Coastal to the Vets as soon as you can as these type of cuts in a Python take quite a while to heal and it leaves your Coastal open to some bad infections. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------

